# Changing body balance?



## John Smith (Dec 27, 2017)

How do you feel about either you, your partner or somebody else's changing body balance as you or she is on the way to packing on pounds overtime? Did you ever experienced or see one of your close relationship living such process and if yes, did you/she feel comfortable with that or not? 

Feel free to tell your story.


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2018)

I am not sure about what is being asked here. I interpreted it as a certain big/fat/BBW is ok and attractive.
But there is a border somewhere a cutoff point and that it affects relationship.. My cognitive function is wrecked by CHF so maybe I am totally missing what is asked here.If OP is still there?


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2018)

Or is it about body balance, as in in balance issues of falling or almost falling due to weight?


----------



## John Smith (May 13, 2018)

Orchid said:


> Or is it about body balance, as in in balance issues of falling or almost falling due to weight?



I am asking to the forumites if they wish to express whether their own or one's experience/s about dealing with body balance changes as their bodies kept to get big/bigger.


----------

